# Bessacarr ?



## Goodgroves (Aug 26, 2020)

Just in the process of purchasing a Bessacarr E790, loving the layout etc but very little on google etc about this particular model E790 anyone owned one can give me heads up what to look for


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Crawl under it and look for signs of damp, look for whiteness and the appearance of mould and even small mushrooms on the ply wood, obviously check that all the appliances work, if they say they have no gas, tell them to call you when they have some, check for sponginess in the floor, if there is a carpet/mat other than supplied by Bessacarr, move it out of the way as it can mask a soft floor, I got caught out that way once, check it has a hook up cable etc.


----------

